# Binding Arbitration | Here’s Uber’s Plan To Screw Over Drivers Who Have A Complaint



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.business2community.com/f...0001&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter*

_"So how is the company hoping to combat lawsuits in the future? By charging an insane amount of money to go into arbitrage. The fine print in Uber's driver contract features a clause that requires drivers to open arbitrator disputes with a mediation service called JAMS.That company charges $7,000 per day and requires a $5,000 retainer fee to start the process. The fine print in Uber's contract requires that drivers who move into arbitration pay half of the fees associated with the complaint.

JAMS spokeswoman Victoria Walsh tells Bloomberg that to date, not a single arbitrage case has been filed against Uber."_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is exactly why I keep urging forum members to welcome New Members by asking them to read their Partnership Agreement and reminding them that they only have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.

*


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.business2community.com/f...0001&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter*


Been driving for a year and a half, is there anyway for me to opt out at this point? Maybe if they amend the contract?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> Been driving for a year and a half, is there anyway for me to opt out at this point?


No.
The only way existing Drivers, who did not opt-out in the 30 Day Window, is if Uber's Binding Arbitration provisions are deemed unenforceable. This happened in the case *Uber vs Barbara Berwick* in regards to June 2014 Partnership Agreement. But Uber is appealing that ruling.


Scenicruiser said:


> Maybe if they amend the contract?


In fact Uber took away Drivers' Right to Opt-out anew when the Agreement is amended by inserting a *Modifications Clause* in the November Partnership Agreement


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Write to [email protected]. She is the paralegal for the law firm representing the drivers. She can explain the rest.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> Been driving for a year and a half, is there anyway for me to opt out at this point? Maybe if they amend the contract?


I am encouraging ALL drivers to send in an opt-out form - even if it's past 30 days.
That way in the unlikely event that you need to go to court you can tell your atty you did opt out.
Let Uber's legal team prove that it was outside the opt-out window specified in the contract... 
and let your atty argue that the contract terms are, as Fedeal Judge Chen found, unconscionable and one sided.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I think the link is somewhere around here connecting to Shannon Liss-Riordan for those not included in the Class Action prior to June 2014.
Ask them to send it in Docusign format, you don't need to print, one signs online in about 2 minutes. Yes, they let you know they are going to take their pretty standard cut. The more drivers who sign up for this only makes the case stronger. All of them.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Email to the paralegal of Shannon Liss-Riordan. [email protected]

I was told drivers who sent this form in would be represented in a case-by-case basis. The more people who send in the form Ms Lopez sends to you, the better chance of it being another class action suit.


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

Where do I get this form and does this consider Canada too ? 
I didn't even know or ever hear of "binding arbitration." is it necessary though now to do so... Can you dumb it down for us non law understanding folks, please ?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ZoomZoomZoom said:


> Where do I get this form and does this consider Canada too ?
> I didn't even know or ever hear of "binding arbitration." is it necessary though now to do so... Can you dumb it down for us non law understanding folks, please ?


please read your *Partnership Agreement*.
If Canadian drivers are subject to arbitration, it will say so in your partnership agreement with Uber...
look for the clauses towards the end of the agreement.
There is no 'FORM' to send in. Just send a request to OPT OUT of the Uber binding arbitration agreement to: [email protected]


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, ZoomZoomZoom Zoom.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration. *<-----click in link

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi, Zoom, zoom, zoom

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Clickyour "Profile" on Dashboard Uber PartnerWebsite. Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration. *<-----click in link


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

Thx guys


----------



## enthawizeguy (Oct 20, 2015)

If i opt out can uber drop me?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

enthawizeguy said:


> If i opt out can uber drop me?


No.
Please read this post for a detailed explanation:

*A Forum Wiki For New Members*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

enthawizeguy said:


> If i opt out can uber drop me?


Read your Partner Agrement in full. It's important.

"You understand that you will not be subject to retaliation if you exercise your right to assert claims or opt-out of coverage under this Arbitration Provision."​


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber, Lyft, other cos. turn to arbitration to settle disputes*


----------



## MrPincushion (Nov 2, 2015)

JAMS. Santander. Checkr. Where do they find these sketchy weirdos?


----------

